# know I'm being silly



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

but am stupidly getting myself in a pickle about an extra month's wait before my second ivf.

Just got back from followup appt (after ivf m/c 7 weeks) and have agreed to wait til AF after next to try again. This is because DP has a holiday booked around the crucial time with his brother and ma (nearly 90!) which it would be difficult for him to cancel. The background to this is that when i miscarried he really REALLY strongly felt we shouldn't try again, that it  had all been too painful, didn't want to see me go thru it again etc.

With some gentle (not) persuasion he has agreed (very good-naturedly I must say - he doesn't do sulking) to try again. So I really do feel it would be wrong to try to get him to cancel the holiday in the circumstances.

HOWEVER, I'm ALREADY (had consultation this morning!) low-level fretting about whether an extra month will make a difference (only 2 eggs from 4 follies last time in June). I KNOW it can't make so much of a difference really, and also know that it's the right thing to do in terms of my relationship. So am really after some reassurance that I was right to agree to this. Consultant seemed to think it would be no bad thing to wait for 2 periods after m/c so am holding onto that too.

Being bonkers i know...

Sue
xx


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Sue,

I understand your worries, but in my opinion you have made the right desicion to wait, afterall its only a month, and that compared to the possible consequences of asking your DP ( who sounds lovely by the way) to cancel his trip with his dear mum bear no comparison. The month will fly past and considering what you guys have just been through its also wise to build your emotional reserves again for next time.

Take care, Cheryl


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear Sue
I just wanted to say I really related to your post. Us oldies are cursed with the added pressure (as if we need any more right now!) of feeling that EVERY month counts, even though my clinic nurse keeps telling me a few months won't make any difference - well it does to me, aarrrggghhhh! 
Like you I recently miscarried (at 9 wks) mine was after IVF#2 and have my follow up appt 1st Sept. Have been told already by the clinic that i will need to wait one or maybe even two clear periods until I can have more treatment. Feels like an eternity already - know what I mean??
BTW my husband hasn't actually been there for my two IVFs at the crucial times, as he works away in Indonesia. We have used frozen sperm on both occasions - there doesn't seem to be a difference in the success rates using frozen. Of course it would be nice it he had been there but it just hasn't worked out like that and we can't afford to wait, because of my age until we are together all the time again. I took my Mum with me, which when I first thought of it felt kind of weird but turned out to be fine!
Does your clinic make you take the pill for several weeks before you start downregging/stimming? Mine does but apparently not all clinics do. I feel this wastes alot of time as my cycles are regular anyway? 
BTW you are not Bonkers - well, no more than me anyway! 
Love Jane x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks jane - always good to know not alone with the madness of it all... And so sorry to read on the other thread what a hard time you are having - nightmare. There's no sense or fairness in any of it is there? Thinking of you love...

I did wonder about the frozen sperm thing, but have decided to be philosophical about the 'extra' month, what will be will be etc (not my natural feelings, but am doing my best...!). My clinic don't do the pill thing but I know a lot do (including the Lister who I've spoken to who seem to be pretty damn good at it all). Can imagine it must be frustrating tho. 

Really good luck

lots of love Sue xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

I think waiting the extra month is possibly/probably a good thing - After my first chemical pg my AF came only after 24 days and I went straight into IVF#2 and got my worst response ever, even though I was on a higher dose of drugs (300 of Puregon as opposed to 200).  For number 3 I waited two clear AFs and although I was on menopur not puregon got a much better response (8 eggs).  Looking back I personally think that having only recently had lots of HCG running around my body, my body was too confused to react well to the drugs again.  I've just had chemical pg #3 although the pg must have gone further this time because 16 days later I've still got some kind of bleeding.  I know the age thing makes you feel under pressure but I think you need to give yourself the time to recover as much as possible and rushing straight in may be counter productive although some clinics seem to think it's ok.  I've been having the same debate with myself but feel sure that I must give myself two clear AFs after this lot.

Druzy xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, Sorry to intrude, But DP and I are currently on our 4 try at IVF, as we have changed clinics I had to wait the obligatory 1 month in between and then I had a monitor month and then missed another month as my Brother in Law was getting married (EC would have been the day of the wedding!) I am now down regging for our final attempt.  I have also been very worried about "that extra month" but I am pleased to say that this months FSH was much lower than the last cycle we attempted (5.3 as against 7.0) So, although I'm certainly no expert, take heart the break may well do you the world of good, getting all the old drugs out of your system may make all the difference for the next treatment. 
Wishing you all the very best.
Mel xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks so much both of you - that's really really helpful. Am now ploughing thru zita west book trying to work out how to spend my extra time wisely, mainly attempting to reduce fsh (found out from clinic that it was apparently 10.2 when I started the (temporarily) successful treatment. Any suggestions gratefully received (i've got a feeling you might have mentioned this in previous thread druzy)

thanks again and fingers crossed for all of us

Sue
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Again, I have been reading on another thread that wheatgrass is very good at bringing down FSH levels, you seem to be able to buy it at lots of places on the internet, and I know that Crush the juice bar people sell it, although I have never tried it as it looks pretty horrible , although I think they also sell it in tablet form, so maybe worth a try.  Good luck Mel


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Sue

Dont worry a month wont make a difference. If you bare worried about cycle problems these dont happen suddenly.
My egg yield was he same (started older than you) for 2 years. Also FSh stabilised in the last year.
If you are worried about the latter then wheatgrass/TCM (herb powder) but dont get anxious. Life must go on, keep a balance whatvever age you are. hope this helps.
Love Plink xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Plink - and for the other thread too. I really need to calm down on this one I think... I was so laid back about the previous ivf because in all honesty I really really didn't expect it to work - did no research at all, and paid no attention to the process either. Very different story this time round...

May bar myself from FF for a few days or more (and also from reading the zita west book!) and just walk the dog and watch telly.

You are so right about life needing to go on. Shout at me if you see any more postings from me in the next few days!!

Thanks so much for your info/advice

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

Gosh I do know what you mean about having to wait, it's such a hard one especially for us goldies.  But I really think it will help your body recover from the riggers it's been through over the last few months and by the time you start again it will be that much healthier.  

Why don't you use the extra few weeks to stock up on taking some extra vitamins (milk thistle is particularly good for cleansing your liver from the drugs) or you could maybe take some extra protein drinks to help give you nice strong eggs.  In this way you can think of the 'good' you are doing to your chances by using this time beneficially instead of just counting off the days.

I've had to wait six months since my m/c before I could get my appointment at the new clinic I'm going to and at times the wait has been excruciating but in that time I've managed to get my FSH down to 5.8 (no smoking for a year, lots of vits and acupuncture!) so I feel that at least I've done something positive while I've been waiting.

Best of luck to you hunni.  Maybe we'll end up cycling around the same time
Love
Allison xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there Allison - you are so right, am trying to use the time to get healthy again (was wiped out by the m/c which went on for nearly 3 weeks, then really heavy AF bang on 28 days!). And I'm almost glad it's not going to be starting in less than a fortnight's time (which if I'd had my way originally it would have been).

And off to see the (temporarily abandoned due to cash crisis!) acupuncturist tomorrow.

I'll ask her to ask her nutritionist colleagues about milk thistle/agnus caste type things while I'm there.

When are you due to start tx do you know? I'm reckoning around 10th Oct (barring any unexpected hiccups...)

Sue
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sue 

Have a lovely time at the acupuncturist tomorrow and make sure you get a good relax!  It sounds like you're dong everything you need to to get nice and healthy before you start your next tx and I'm sure your body will be on top form by October.

I'll know more about when we're starting after my appointment on Wednesday.  I'm keeping everything tightly crossed that we can start this month (12th Sep down reg) but it's possible they want me to do more tests before they say I can start.  I'm really going to push to go this month because otherwise I'll be txing around my due date and I don't want the added pressure of that along with the drugs and raging hormones!!!  Oh well, we'll know in three days time.

Fingers crossed for us both hunni  
Love
Allison xxx


----------

